# four awards at cnyos show last weekend



## cnycharles (Oct 8, 2009)

The AOS judges were busy at the CNYOS Show last weekend! Four plants were given awards (some provisional awaiting proper identification), quite a few were pulled for judging that were very nice but didn't ultimately receive an AOS award. The first to receive an award was a very large plant of Dendrobium fairchildiae, which I believe received an AM of 80 pts. The plant is owned by Jim Marlow. Next a Trias disciflora was recognized by the judges and received a CHM. CNYOS Club President Tom Daily is the owner of this plant. A huge specimen of paph bellatulum owned by Joe Kunisch of Bloomfield Orchids won an HCC, and last but not least CNYOS Club member Donna Coleman's Doritaenopsis Fangtastic Mariana Myers 'Sweetheart', received a JC from the judges. JC stands for 'Judges Commendation', or recognition that this plant has something special, even though it wasn't given a formal AOS award. Usually this means "We really like it and don't care that it doesn't match awards qualifications!"











these flowers were very difficult to get good images from. very pale pink markings and tight flower preventing a lot of light from showing the internal detail





this species hasn't been seen in judging yet, and was thought to be attractive enough to warrant receiving a CHM rather than a CBR. If it were new but not very attractive in some form or another, it would only have received a CBR (Certificate of Botanical Recognition). 










this bellatulum was huge in comparison to many on the awards list; there were other plants with larger flowers, but often they had uneven or less attractive sepals and petals





the judges appreciated the fact that this particular clone of this hybrid, had very even spotting over the midrib section of each petal and sepal. usually they are not evenly distributed, and had this plant been blooming on an initial spike (not a quaternary one) and had a smooth flow to the flowering sequence it would have received a formal award.

I'll have more details as they are available


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## neo-guy (Oct 9, 2009)

A JC stands for judges commendation and is used when the flower is not of award quality, but still is commended for a particular trait. Many times it is used for unusual color, size, or number of flowers. It looks like it was given due to the even spot/blotches on this "harlequin" type phalaenopsis.
Pete


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks for the pics Charles!!! I esp. like the dendro, and the bellatulum of course!!! Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2009)

groovy!
go jim marlow!!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 9, 2009)

neo-guy said:


> A JC stands for judges commendation...
> Pete



ah, thank you for the correction! memory is a slippery thing sometimes


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2009)

The phal is beautiful. Is it an Everspring?


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2009)

The Trias disciflora (I think) is very big judjing from the ones I've seen so far!!! Paph bell is gorgeous too!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2009)

Now that is a harlequin I could like.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 9, 2009)

Some wonderful flowers getting awarded there and they are all interesting. I particularly like the Phal, the colouring is quite unique.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 9, 2009)

i'm not sure which hybrid it is, when I get the awards list I'll update the name. the phal really did stand out; when I first went by the display I noticed how even and starlike the color was, and I'd never seen it quite like that before

the phal hybrid is Doritaenopsis Fangtastic Mariana Myers 'Sweetheart', and it was purchased with the clonal name


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 9, 2009)

That phal is a dead ringer for the Dtps. Fangtastic Mariana Myers 'Sweetheart', AM/AOS that just finished blooming in my phal house. I wonder if there is a chance it is the same cultivar.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 9, 2009)

yes it is. I updated my last post with the proper name just as you were asking... donna didn't say that it had an am/aos, maybe she didn't know. funny that the judges didn't say that the hybrid and clone already had an am, maybe the award was too recent to be entered in their database?


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice! Thanks for Posting. The Den. fairchildiae has a good shape!

Ramon


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is what I could find:

Dtps. Fangtastic Mariana Myers 'Sweetheart', AM/AOS (81 pts.) 

was granted the award at the Massachusetts Orchid Society show in Boylston, Massachusetts on October 31, 2008. Exhibitor was Carri Raven-Riemann.

I could not find an award photo and the award does not seem to have migrated into OrchidWiz.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks for the info. maybe carrie just hadn't bothered to get around to registering the award yet or just recently so there isn't a true award yet posted to orchidwiz? doesn't the award pass if the plant owner doesn't pay and register?


----------



## Scott Ware (Oct 9, 2009)

The award shows up in AQPlus, so I'm pretty sure the award has been registered. Difficult to know why it didn't make it through to OrchidWiz.


----------

